# Hit & Miss model



## simister (Jul 19, 2014)

I am looking at building my first Hit & Miss engine.  Can anyone suggest what model would be suitable for a first IC engine. I have only built steam engines in the past and I am not sure where to start.

Any advice would be appreciated..

John


----------



## johanvanzanten (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi john,
Welcome in the world of IC engines.
Is Odds n ends from Philip Duclos something for you?
It's a good runner and easy made.
Succes with your first engine.

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/57629-Philip-duclos-odds-n-ends-hit-and-miss-engine

Kind regards,  Johan.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 19, 2014)

Simister--I agree with Johanavanzanten--The Philip Duclos Odds and Ends engine is an excellent engine to build, and performs very well.--I have also built the Kerzel hit and miss, which is a free download from the internet, and it works quite well, but due to the smaller size of it's flywheels it doesn't have as good a hit and miss action.---If you want to build an i.c. engine that is a simple 4 cycle engine, then the best possible engine to start with is the Webster, which is again a free download from the internet. I would strongly suggest you build it first, before moving on to a hit and miss engine.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## simister (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Johan. I will have a look at the Duclos engine. 

Brian, is there any reason not to build a Hit & Miss as my first?  Are you suggesting they are more problematic than a normal IC engine?

I was thinking of building from a set of castings rather than just from the plans as my first attempt.

I am not disagreeing with your advice, just curious as the reason.

Appreciate your advice.

John


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 19, 2014)

My first I.C. engine was an Upshur Hit and Miss farm engine. You can buy the plans very cheaply at http://www.upshurengineworks.com/ , but it's all from bar stock, no castings required or available. I still haven't built anything from castings although I do own some, I'm just too scared to attempt it.

I'm also nearly finished Brians' Rupnow Hit and Miss engine, but it is a little more difficult than an Upshur to build.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 19, 2014)

John--A hit and miss engine takes on a lot more complexity than a simple 4 stroke engine because of the hit and miss mechanism. In order to make the engine "hit and miss" a governor must be built into the engine, with its associated levers, weights, pivot points, and sliding spool and springs. There is a caveat about building from castings.---If you are a relative novice at machining, and you totally mess up a cast part, then you have to replace the single casting, which is not always easy when the castings are sold as part of a kit. If machining totally from bar stock, and you screw up a part, then just grab another piece of the same barstock and start again. Internal combustion engines are not difficult. However, they have a set of issues that you won't run across in making steam or "air" powered engines. That is why I suggest something like the Webster as a first i.c. engine. --I have built 7 i.c. engines, and the Webster was my first. Building i.c. engines is a "cumulative knowledge" process. You start with a simple one, and apply what you learn from building it to a slightly more complex engine, and so on.-Brian


----------



## simister (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Cogsy for your suggestions. However, I think I might take Brian's advice and go with the Webster. It makes very good sense what you say - start simple.

Brian, is it difficult to obtain the electrical parts for the Webster, plug, coil, points etc?

Regards John


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 20, 2014)

Simister--Please add to your personal profile where you are located in the world. It makes it so much easier to give advice when we know where you are. The points and condenser and sparkplug are all readily available from your local auto parts store. They are for a 1970-1980 series Chrysler product. The gears can be ordered on-line for a very reasonable price. If you are in North america I can give you relevant part numbers from PartSource. Somewhere on this forum I did a very complete build log of my Webster, I will try and find it for you.---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7687


----------



## Ken K (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree with Johan. Philip Duclos plans in the Vllage Press Publications are a good place to start, building hit miss engines. There are 5-6 different ones. All the plans were good, if you made the part, the size called for, they fit, and worked. made them all, before I started doing caasting kits.
Ken K


----------



## simister (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Brian 

I am from Melbourne Australia. I will update my profile. I would be very interested in the posts on your build of the Webster..  I have downloaded the plans. It looks like a good project for me and I like the idea of using bar stock for a first IC engine build.

John


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## simister (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Ken. I will have a look at their website. However, I will build a normal IC engine first before looking at the Hit and Miss.

Regards John




Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Ken K (Jul 20, 2014)

When you get around to building, a casting kit, you may want to check out the following:
*E & J Winter. * *18 Kirrang Drive Medowie. NSW. 2318 Australia.  Ph: 02 4981 7999
Website:  www.ejwinter.com.au Buzzacott gas engine casting kits. See Reg Ingolds website on my links page for photo.*
*Ken K*


----------



## simister (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Ken, I have had a look at E  & J Winter site. That is where I got the idea of the Roseberry Hit and Miss. Maybe I will look at that down the track as I build up some experience.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 21, 2014)

Click on th elink below, John.--It should take you to my original build.---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7687


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 21, 2014)

Click on the link below, John.--It should take you to my original build.---Brian
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=7687


----------



## simister (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Brian,  Your thread will be a great help.

John


----------



## spurgear (Aug 3, 2015)

johanvanzanten;

Looks like a LITTLE ANGEL engine. No castings requirsd.


----------



## gus (Aug 5, 2015)

Webster Engine is a very forgiving and easy engine to build. Armed with success building the Webster,I went on to build Brian's H&M Engine. I may have bitten off a bit too much.  Getting the hitting and missing going was quite a big challenge. I nearly gave up if not for Brian's exhortation and support. Every bit of the hitting and missing parts got to be right. Took  perseverence and patience to get the hitting and missing going. After these two engines, you will armed to the teeth to build Nemett-Lynx Engine and the Howell V-2.


----------

